# 3.1 usb ports not working?



## a111087 (May 16, 2017)

I just received the board and everything seems to work, except the 3.1 USB ports. 

Asus z97 USB board. 

3.1 is enabled in bios and usb boot initialization is set to be full (so that all usb devices work during boot)
3.1 controller is enabled in bios (charging disabled)

I didn't actually install OS yet and have not installed any drivers. So, i'm wondering if these ports work only in OS??? 

I tried using old mouse and keyboard in those ports, not sure if that is a problem too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 16, 2017)

I'd try them with an OS + driver installed.  If it doesn't work, the chip providing those ports maybe FUBAR.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 16, 2017)

I'd do a bios reset first


----------



## dorsetknob (May 16, 2017)

needs some sort of O/S so Drivers can work/activate the hardware without a O/S they will only deliver power ( for Data they will need  O/S and drivers ).

at Bios Boot Do you get the option to enter 

*Express Gate* is a new software package that ships with newer *Asus* motherboards. Based on the popular "instant on" Linux distribution - Splashtop, *Express Gate* gives you access to your most often used software applications 5 seconds after pressing the power button on your PC


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 16, 2017)

Which ASUS Z97 board?

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z97AUSB_31/specifications/

*ASMedia® USB 3.1 controller :* 
2 x USB 3.1/3.0/2.0 port(s) (2 at back panel, teal blue)


----------



## a111087 (May 16, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Which ASUS Z97 board?
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z97AUSB_31/specifications/
> 
> ...


thats the one


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 17, 2017)

BIOS often have an option to enable/disable that chip specifically.  Should make sure it is enabled (but it shouldn't be disabled by default so...).

AsMedia chips usually require a driver to function.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> BIOS often have an option to enable/disable that chip specifically.  Should make sure it is enabled (but it shouldn't be disabled by default so...).
> 
> AsMedia chips usually require a driver to function.


Iirc 3.1 is newer than W10 and of course 7, so it would need a driver from the chip maker as stock windows driver won't allow it to be utilized to max capability.


----------



## a111087 (May 17, 2017)

installing OS, will see if it works there.  kinda sad that it doesn't work outside of OS


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2017)

a111087 said:


> installing OS, will see if it works there.  kinda sad that it doesn't work outside of OS



Idk if 3.1 spec has 1.0 backwards compatibility


----------



## a111087 (May 17, 2017)

"The USB 3.1 standard is backward compatible with USB 3.0 and USB 2.0."

from wikipedia


----------



## a111087 (May 17, 2017)

sooooo..... these ports work in windows, but not outside of it. so, i guess thats a thing. 
thanks to everyone for your input


----------



## Raybo58 (Mar 27, 2018)

I know this is an old thread but, in case anyone else comes here looking for solutions, my problem was that my 3.1 ports wouldn't work on my X99A SLI Krait Edition MB. I'd been pulling my hair out for over a year trying to figure it out. They didn't even show up in BIOS. I thought I'd take another stab at it. There's an entry in my bios under USB configuration labeled "External USB Power Control"... 


The only thing my manual says about it is that it might help certain DACs were better. I enabled it and now the 3.1 ports work perfectly.

Hope this helps someone.


----------

